# Tourist visa for Thailand?



## Sukhwinder_Singh (Jul 24, 2017)

What is the processing time for tourist visa for Thailand?


----------



## Omegaman477 (Jan 9, 2019)

Sukhwinder_Singh said:


> What is the processing time for tourist visa for Thailand?


If you hold a passport from the following, you will receive a Visa on Arrival;

Andorra
Bulgaria
Bhutan
China
Cyprus
Ethiopia
Fiji
India
Kazakhstan
Latvia
Lithuania
Maldives
Malta
Mauritius
Papua New Guinea
Romania
San Marino
Saudi Arabia
Taiwan
Ukraine
Uzbekistan
All others should allow 30-60 days processing. Russia and India allow 90 days.


----------

